# Fireline



## RAPALA (Sep 29, 2008)

Has any one ever used Fireline Crystal?And is it any good?


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 29, 2008)

I cant give a good word for fireline in general, my biggest complaint was its triangular shape which caused it to bury its self on the spool (when using baitcasters). I don't remember much else about it since I haven't used it for a while I just know I hated the stuff. You are much better off going with powerpro of suffix performance braid.


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree, I tried using the original Fireline and didn't care for it at all.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 29, 2008)

i hate fireline lasted about 2minutes on my pole before i took it off


----------



## Zum (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried it(sometimes still do)as a leader on my powerpro.
Find it frays and looses it strength in the rough stuff.
It reminded me of highly waxed dental floss.


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 29, 2008)

I've used Fireline for over 15 years. First you need to get use to how it fishes. The original I use it on spinning reel for any type of fishing or casting reels that I only vertical jig for walleye.
I like it for float fishing for steelhead as it floats high.also if it frays, trim off the bad end then transfer it to a different spool so the good end is what your using.Most fishing is done on 75 yards of line or less. I do run 150yards on my spools. Crystal is a little stiff and you need to keep it tight on your reel. It doesn't seem to cast as well but it's softing up with uses. Verdict is still out.
WFFF


----------



## RAPALA (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help.I though about jigging with it for walleye.I have used Stren Magnathin Walleye for several years.I always worry about line under water looking like a big rope.


----------

